# what is this plant



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Some kind of trefoil maybe.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it birdsfoot trefoil?


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I just googled it, yes that is it. It is all over I had never seen or noticed it before but the bee's were all over it. Thanks


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Mariah - you going to pull enough berry's to share? a good dumpling - yum yum - they look good in the photos


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

today's haul, we made blackberry pie and ice cream. Next week we will do ot again and make jam, then freeze some, then make other goodies. I love the blackberries that grow everywhere here.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

so I guess the sharing thing is out the window - darn that sounds good. Hey a point to ponder though - down here ya gotta watch for snakes in the berry bushes - they hang out waiting on a bird to go to eating then wham - don't know about up there though


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

No snakes here except garter snakes. I don't have hink I'd enjoy berry picking as much if I had to look for snakes in them


----------

